# Salt Fork area motel...



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Can any one suggest a clean, reasonable motel near Salt Fork?? I may drive down to fish Saturday and if there is a decent place to stay close, I may stay Sunday. Salt Fork is booked.
Thanks,
John


----------



## catalac (Jan 13, 2010)

the closest to salt fork would be shenendoah inn, which is a truck stop that they just reopened but it is closing soon. other than that the closest hotel/motels is in cambridge. best western and hamton inn sit more off of the business strip. all the chain motels are around the same quality and cost


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Cambridge has a decent number of Hotels around. I think the Hampton is probably the newest. There are some cabins that are close to the park off of Rt. 22 as well. I have never stayed there, so I have no idea about the cost or avail. Their website is http://www.timberlinecabins.net/ They would be closer than Cambridge.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

The Hampton Inn in Newcomerstown is nice. you would be about 20 min. from the lake.


----------



## mattbb (May 28, 2011)

definitely cambridge


----------

